# Mehr Struktur für die Knirpse



## Roelof (2. Februar 2015)

Es wird euch ja schon aufgefallen sein, wir haben nun 3 Unterordner, die dazu dienen sollen die Übersichtlichkeit zu verbessern. 

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen die vielen, vielen Threads entsprechend verschieben. Dies ist "Handarbeit", daher für die Übergangszeit bitte um Nachsicht, wenn nicht alles sofort erledigt wird. 

LG Markus


----------



## Fisch123 (2. Februar 2015)

Herzlich willkommen Hr. Mod. Roelof
Grüße Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (2. Februar 2015)

Auf jeden Fall super! Danke


----------



## Ann (2. Februar 2015)

klasse! danke


----------



## Roelof (3. Februar 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen Hr. Mod. Roelof
> Grüße Sabine



Jupp! Ich darf mich jetzt ganz offiziell als Moderator im Kinderbike-Bereich vorstellen.  

btw - Ich hoffe die Einteilung ist übersichtlich und selbsterklärend: 

wird ein *Rad komplett oder überwiegend auf- oder umgebaut,* landet der Thread im Unterforum *Selbst- und Umbauten*. 

Geht es nur um *einzelne Teile oder technisch schlüpfrige Details*, findet sich der Thread in *Technik, Tuning, Teile *wieder. 

Und überall, wo um *Wortspenden zur Entscheidungshilfe vor der Anschaffung *gebeten wird, naja, diese Themen landen im Ordner *Kaufberatung.*

Ich würde in den beiden Ordnern gerne jeweil einen Thread erstellen und anpinnen, der die besonders sehenswerten Projekte auflistet. Ich würde da zuerst eine rein subjektive Auswahl treffen. Wenn ich etwas übersehe oder euch ein Thema besonders gut gefallen hat, reicht ein kurzer Kommentar mit Link und ich editiere die Listen dann so bald wie möglich. Ich hoffe damit den Neuankömmlingen einen leichteren Einstieg geben zu können. Haltet ihr das für sinnvoll??


----------



## Floh (3. Februar 2015)

Ein oben angepinnter "Best of" Thread ist auf jeden Fall super.
Für dezidierte Hersteller-Foren (Kania, Pepper, Kokua, Islabikes, Cube) ist es wohl noch zu früh. Vielleicht ein einzelnes Forum zu Hersteller-Fragen?


----------



## Fisch123 (3. Februar 2015)

Das mit den 3 Unterordnern ist ja ganz nett, leider war vorher besser zu sehen was neu beantwortet war. 
Dies ist jetzt leider nicht mehr so und somit kann da auch einiges untergehen.
Oder geht es mir nur so?
Sabine


----------



## Roelof (3. Februar 2015)

@Floh Passt doch ganz gut in den Kaufberatungs-Bereich.


----------



## KIV (3. Februar 2015)

Übertreibt es mal nicht mit der Forenanzahl. Ich lese z.B. in einem unstrukturierten Forum gerne mal quer und antworte dann auch. Aber ein spezielles Forum von einem mir wenig bekannten Hersteller würde ich gar nicht erst anklicken.
Die Aufbauten und auch die technischen Fragen sind doch meist nicht herstellerspezifisch, da bringt eine Sortierung nur Nachteile.


----------



## Roelof (3. Februar 2015)

@Fisch123

Im Hauptforum hast du bei den 3 Subforen ganz vorne eine Sprechblase. Ist die dunkel, gibt es neue Beiträge. Wenn du ins Unterforum einsteigst, sind neue Themen wieder fett. Untergehen kann da eigentlich nix, weil ja in den Foren eine chronologische Ordnung herrscht. 

@KIV

Das verstehe ich gut und da bist du nicht der einzige. Ich nutze zum querlesen die Benachrichtigungen und beobachte das gesamte Kinderrad-Forum. 
Mehr als 3 Subforen sind derzeit auch nicht angedacht (Herstellerforen gibt es auch, aber an anderer Stelle).


----------



## trifi70 (4. Februar 2015)

Gratulation zur Beförderung. 

Mir geht es wie Fisch. Ich will 1x clicken und alles sehen, mich nicht erst durch 3 Unterforen wühlen. Zeit ist hier grad knapp, ist dem einen oder anderen sicher schon aufgefallen... Ist es ev. möglich, für die Faulen einen Button "Neue Beiträge in Kinderradforum" oder alternativ ein 4. Unterforum vorzusehen, wo so wie vorher alles übersichtlich zu sehen ist (ja, ich fand es in der Tat vorher übersichtlicher). 

Danke vorab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bens_Papa (5. Februar 2015)

Was ist denn hier plötzlich los? Oder besser nicht mehr los? Seit 25 Stunden kein einziger neuer Beitrag? Liegt's an der neuen Struktur, die ich persönlich auch nicht gerade glücklich finde? Schon merkwürdig...


----------



## Fisch123 (6. Februar 2015)

Bens_Papa schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier plötzlich los? Oder besser nicht mehr los? Seit 25 Stunden kein einziger neuer Beitrag? Liegt's an der neuen Struktur, die ich persönlich auch nicht gerade glücklich finde? Schon merkwürdig...


Winterpause, Bastelzeit, einige werden schon bald mit Neuigkeiten aus ihren Löchern kriechen.
Schau mer mal


----------



## tommi67 (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute. Die neue Struktur des Forums ist ja nun schon ein paar Tage am laufen.Ich habe versucht mich damit anzufreunden aber es gelingt mir nicht.Mal schnell reingucken um zu schauen ob es was neues interessantes zu lesen gibt iss nich mehr.Ich tu mich sehr schwer  damit mich durch zig Unterordner durchzuforsten. Schade .Werde warscheinlich aus Zeitmangel nicht mehr so häufig reinschauen.


----------



## Ann (13. Februar 2015)

du brauchst doch eigentlich nur bei den 3 foren oben zu schauen, ob ein neuer beitrag angezeigt wird, wenn nicht, brauchst du auch nicht reinklicken.  brauchst nur mit der rechten maustaste "öffnen in neuen tab" wählen, dann kannst du wirklich mit 3 klicks jedes unterforum sehen. also ein blick und 3 klicks ist doch wirklich nicht viel mehr arbeit als sonst.

schau mal - so sieht man es gleich:


----------



## Fisch123 (13. Februar 2015)

Mag sein das es für einige cool und einfach ist.
Ich persönlich finde es, wie schon mal geschrieben,  auf den ersten Blick, unübersichtlicher. Vorher 1 Seite offen und alle neuen Sachen oben und sofort verfügbar. 
Sabine


----------



## KIV (13. Februar 2015)

Ann schrieb:


> du brauchst doch eigentlich nur bei den 3 foren oben zu schauen, ob ein neuer beitrag angezeigt wird, wenn nicht, brauchst du auch nicht reinklicken.  brauchst nur mit der rechten maustaste "öffnen in neuen tab" wählen, dann kannst du wirklich mit 3 klicks jedes unterforum sehen. also ein blick und 3 klicks ist doch wirklich nicht viel mehr arbeit als sonst.
> 
> schau mal - so sieht man es gleich:


Ich finde es auch nicht gut. Vielleicht weil an meinem Handy die rechte Maustaste fehlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (13. Februar 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch nicht gut. Vielleicht weil an meinem Handy die rechte Maustaste fehlt...



na dann nimm halt ein internet taugliches gerät und nicht nur ein internet fähiges gerät  
aber selbst beim handy müßte es gehen, direkt auf die unterforen klicken, aber draufbleiben, dann müßte ein kleines fenster aufgehen "In neuem TAB öffnen" so funzt es bei uns bei 3 Handy´s.


----------



## KIV (2. Juni 2015)

Ich schreib hier mal wieder was:
*Meiner Meinung nach hat sich die neue Struktur nicht bewährt.* Die Schnittmengen zwischen den drei Bereichen sind häufig so groß, dass man einen neuen Beitrag direkt in allen drei Kategorien einstellen könnte. Beispiel: Erst gehts um ne Kaufempfehlung, dann wird daran gebastelt und dafür werden die passenden Teile gesucht... Soll man Beiträge dann je nach Entwicklung hin und her schieben..???

Außerdem gibt es auch noch diesen (übergeordneten..?) Bereich, in dem munter und ohne Rücksicht auf die vorhandenen Unterforen weitergepostet wird. *Entweder man macht hier zu, oder man kann täglich Beiträge in die Unterforen verschieben.*
Die alten Beiträge sollte dann auch noch jemand lesen und passend verschieben... 

*Ich finde die alte Struktur besser. *Es war insgesamt übersichtlicher, interessanter und alte Beiträge waren auch besser zu finden (SuFu).
Hier ist doch echt nicht viel los, und bei den stärker frequentierten Bereichen (mich interessieren hier eigentlich nur Klassik, YT und ein bisschen SSP) klappt es doch auch ohne weitere Struktur...

VG, Stefan


----------



## Fisch123 (2. Juni 2015)

Ich find es ebenso völlig umständlich, packe doch wieder alles zusammen !
Probieren könnte man es ja mal.
Vorher war es übersichtlicher. 
Mehr muss ich nicht hinzufügen. 
Sabine


----------



## trifi70 (2. Juni 2015)

+1


----------



## jeffl (2. Juni 2015)

+2


----------



## Deleted234438 (2. Juni 2015)

Dito.


----------



## Taurus1 (3. Juni 2015)

Naja, es war auf jeden Fall mal einen Versuch wert, denke ich.

Anstatt das ganze komplett aufzugeben, habe ich noch einen Vorschlag:

Unterforen:
- Kaufberatung (Parts, Raeder, Ausruestung usw.)
- Bilderforum (Kinder on Tour, Unser Fuhrpark, Anleitungen usw.)

Verkaufsthread bleibt angepinnt wie jetzt schon, und den "Leichtbau muss nicht teuer sein..." ebenfalls anpinnen. Allerdings muss bei diesem drauf geachtet werden, dass wirklich nur Teile vorgestellt werden, und Diskussionen aussen vor bleiben. Dafuer kann man Threads aufmachen.

Alle Threads, die nicht direkt mit Kaufberatung und Bildern vom Rad, Kindern auf Tour und was weiss ich was zu tun haben, kommen in den Hauptteil.

Wenn in einem Kaufthread auf Umbau und Tuning umgeschwenkt wird, muessen/sollen die Mods und "alten" User darauf hinwirken, dass ein entsprechender Thread im Hauptteil geoeffnet wird.

War nur mal so eine Idee.


----------



## Y_G (3. Juni 2015)

jup... stimme auch zu


----------



## KIV (3. Juni 2015)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Naja, es war auf jeden Fall mal einen Versuch wert, denke ich.
> 
> Anstatt das ganze komplett aufzugeben, habe ich noch einen Vorschlag:
> 
> ...


Klingt theoretisch gut, aber das Grundproblem bleibt:
Es ist ein hohes Maß an Disziplin beim TE vonnöten und insbesondere Neulinge posten gerne wild durcheinander.
Es bleibt viel undankbare Aufräumarbeit für den Admin.
Ein Forum ist nicht so leicht zu sortieren, wir der eigene Desktop - und selbst daran scheitern die meisten...


----------



## trifi70 (3. Juni 2015)

Der Spruch mit dem Desktop gefällt mir. Nein, ich werde jetzt keinen Screenshot hier einstellen... 

Letztlich bleibt die Arbeit des Sortierens und Aufräumens an Roelof und anderen Admins hängen. Je komplizierter die Struktur und je undisziplinierter die User, desto mehr habt ihr zu tun... Vl. mag Roelof nochmal was dazu sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (3. Juni 2015)

+ x (nicht mitgezählt) für alte Struktur. Also ohne Struktur im Kinderbikeforum.

Zumal die Beteiligung auch nicht mehr die ist, die sie mal war und eine Aufteilung nötig machen würde.

Gut gemeinter Versuch, dennoch.

Oliver


----------



## KIV (4. Juni 2015)

@Roelof , wie sieht's denn aus..? Das Votum ist ja sehr einheitlich.
Aber einen Versuch war es wert, danke dafür!


----------



## KIV (29. Juni 2015)

Nochmal @Roelof : Biste im Urlaub..? Ansonsten fänd ich ne Antwort echt prima.


----------



## Fisch123 (29. Juni 2015)

Warte auch stündlich auf Antwort!
Wird das jetzt wieder zurückgeändert? oder bleibt das so?
Mehrheitlich waren ja zufriedener mit dem alten System.
@Roelof mach doch mal ne Ansage
Gruss Sabine


----------



## KIV (29. Juni 2015)

Die "Mehrheit" ist auf jeden Fall deutlich. Ich habe 9:0 für die alte Struktur ohne Unterordner gezählt...

Edith hat eine Abstimmung organisiert, damit es ein übersichtliches Votum gibt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bitte-die-alte-struktur-fuer-die-knirpse.758757/


----------



## giant_r (29. Juni 2015)

bitte bitte die alte struktur, mit dem mobiltelefon ist das so umstaendlich um die neuen beitraege in den unterforen anzuschauen. macht 10:0?


----------



## Fisch123 (29. Juni 2015)

Stimmt mit dem Handy ist es noch bescheidener!


----------



## Fisch123 (1. Juli 2015)

Es scheint den Hr. Moderator nicht zu interessieren was das gemeine Volk möchte! 
Er war schon oft nach unseren Anfragen hier online, kann man ja sehen wenn man ihn anklickt. 
Find ich irgendwie schei....wenn Mods das machen was sie wollen! Hier gibt es doch ein eindeutiges Statement. 
Das wollte keiner so richtig aber er hat es einfach gemacht.
Sorry, wenn ich mich im Ton vergriffen habe, aber so etwas stinkt mir, so vorsinnflutliches Machtgehabe.


----------



## KIV (2. Juli 2015)

Ich vermute, @Roelof hat einfach den Arbeitsaufwand unterschätzt. Und leider war die Idee auch nicht zuende gedacht, sonst hätte er es sicher gar nicht erst angefangen...
Schade jedenfalls, dass man das nicht einfach rückgängig macht und alle damit leben müssen.
Mich nervt es total, sorry..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (2. Juli 2015)

Ich würde das nicht als Machtgehabe bezeichnen. Der Rückbau ist sicher nicht mit 2 Clicks gemacht. Sabine, vl. fragst Du ihn mal konkret per PN. Reicht wenn es einer macht, wir müssen ihn glaube nicht "bombardieren".


----------



## Fisch123 (2. Juli 2015)

Ich habe das Machtgehabe nicht unbedingt auf den Mod dieses Forums bezogen!
Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass es nicht so schnell geht,
aber melden kann man sich trotzdem mal und kundtun, dass man sich kümmert.
@KIV hat @swe68 schon kontaktiert, dort wird auf Rückmeldung gewartet.
Schau mer mal, was passiert.


----------



## swe68 (2. Juli 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Es scheint den Hr. Moderator nicht zu interessieren was das gemeine Volk möchte!
> Er war schon oft nach unseren Anfragen hier online, kann man ja sehen wenn man ihn anklickt.
> Find ich irgendwie schei....wenn Mods das machen was sie wollen! Hier gibt es doch ein eindeutiges Statement.
> Das wollte keiner so richtig aber er hat es einfach gemacht.
> Sorry, wenn ich mich im Ton vergriffen habe, aber so etwas stinkt mir, so vorsinnflutliches Machtgehabe.


.... Quatsch.
Er hat gute Gründe angeführt. 
Ich möchte, wie gesagt, erst mit ihm sprechen.


----------



## swe68 (9. Juli 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> .....
> Es ist ein hohes Maß an Disziplin beim TE vonnöten und insbesondere Neulinge posten gerne wild durcheinander.
> .......


ist dem so? Andere Foren für spezielle Bikes haben auch Struktur und derlei Probleme nicht. Oder sie werden gelöst.


Roelof schrieb:


> @Fisch123
> 
> Im Hauptforum hast du bei den 3 Subforen ganz vorne eine Sprechblase. Ist die dunkel, gibt es neue Beiträge. Wenn du ins Unterforum einsteigst, sind neue Themen wieder fett. Untergehen kann da eigentlich nix, weil ja in den Foren eine chronologische Ordnung herrscht.
> 
> ...


Hat das mal jemand probiert?



KIV schrieb:


> Ich schreib hier mal wieder was:
> *Meiner Meinung nach hat sich die neue Struktur nicht bewährt.* Die Schnittmengen zwischen den drei Bereichen sind häufig so groß, dass man einen neuen Beitrag direkt in allen drei Kategorien einstellen könnte. Beispiel: Erst gehts um ne Kaufempfehlung, dann wird daran gebastelt und dafür werden die passenden Teile gesucht... Soll man Beiträge dann je nach Entwicklung hin und her schieben..???


Nein. Fürs Basteln natürlich einen neuen Thread im passenden Unterforum aufmachen. Wie ihn anderen Foren auch.

Außerdem gibt es auch noch diesen (übergeordneten..?) Bereich, in dem munter und ohne Rücksicht auf die vorhandenen Unterforen weitergepostet wird. *Entweder man macht hier zu, oder man kann täglich Beiträge in die Unterforen verschieben.*
Die alten Beiträge sollte dann auch noch jemand lesen und passend verschieben...

*


KIV schrieb:



			Ich finde die alte Struktur besser.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


KIV schrieb:


> Es war insgesamt übersichtlicher, interessanter und alte Beiträge waren auch besser zu finden (SuFu).
> Hier ist doch echt nicht viel los, und bei den stärker frequentierten Bereichen (mich interessieren hier eigentlich nur Klassik, YT und ein bisschen SSP) klappt es doch auch ohne weitere Struktur...
> 
> VG, Stefan


Die SuFu schließt Unterforen mit ein.



Taurus1 schrieb:


> Naja, es war auf jeden Fall mal einen Versuch wert, denke ich.
> 
> Anstatt das ganze komplett aufzugeben, habe ich noch einen Vorschlag:
> 
> ...


Finde ich sogar recht gut, die Idee. In anderen "Spezielle Bikes"-Foren gibt es auch ein extra Unterforum für Kaufberatung.


----------



## KIV (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo @swe68,
ich verstehe nicht wirklich, was Du mit Deinem Beitrag genau sagen möchtest. Kann es sein, dass Du versehentlich die Begrenzungsformatierungen der Zitate entfernt hast? Da stehen teilweise Texte von mir, die als Beitrag von Dir erscheinen...


----------



## Fisch123 (9. Juli 2015)

Verstehe auch nur Bahnhof! 
Sorry, war doch unter den Forenteilnehmer eine eindeutige Tendenz zu erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (9. Juli 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Hallo @swe68,
> ich verstehe nicht wirklich, was Du mit Deinem Beitrag genau sagen möchtest. Kann es sein, dass Du versehentlich die Begrenzungsformatierungen der Zitate entfernt hast? Da stehen teilweise Texte von mir, die als Beitrag von Dir erscheinen...


Nein, ist korrekt formatiert. Was verstehst Du nicht?

@Fisch123 die Grundtendenz sehe ich nicht so wirklich, da die, die sich vorher positiv geäußert haben, noch gar nicht wieder geäußert haben. Es ist Ferienzeit, mag sein, dass das daran liegt.

Generell sehe ich immer noch das Problem, das Neueinsteiger haben könnten. Erfahrungsgemäß führt mangelnde Struktur zu Duplikaten, weil keiner mehr die Informationen findet, die er/sie sucht.


----------



## KIV (9. Juli 2015)

Dass sich hier keiner positiv äußert mag auch daran liegen, dass mittlerweile (fast) alle die aktuelle Situation für schlechter halten. 
In der Theorie hörte sich das ja auch toll an, praktisch hat es sich nicht bewährt.
Schau doch mal in die Umfrage, wie viele der ursprünglichen Fürsprecher jetzt anders abgestimmt haben.

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass der Kinderradbereich sich einfach nicht in die erstellten Themengebiete gliedern lässt.
Andere Spezialbereiche wie Classic/Youngtimer/SSp/Trekking... funktionieren auch ohne Struktur mit größtenteils deutlich mehr Traffic.


----------



## Fisch123 (9. Juli 2015)

Wir haben uns nicht positiv dazu geäußert! 
Es wurde uns eher positiv übergestülpt.
Wir haben uns nur so geäußert,  dass es ja auf eine Versuch ankommt, mit den Unterforen. Die Mehrheit der immer anwesenden Mitglieder hat sich doch mehrmals für eine Restrukturierung ausgesprochen, warum muss man den dann noch darüber diskutieren? 
Übrigens hat Hessen, BW und Bayern noch keine Ferien.
Gruss Sabine


----------



## KIV (9. Juli 2015)

Niedersachsen, HB, HB, SH auch nicht...


----------



## Fisch123 (9. Juli 2015)

Ja dann liegt es wohl wirklich an den Ferien


----------



## swe68 (9. Juli 2015)

NRW hat schon geraume Zeit Ferien. 
Ab nächste Woche einige mehr.

Ich möchte nur
- dass auch die zu Worte kommen, die sich damals geäußert haben, jetzt aber noch nicht
- @Roelof da nicht vollkommen außen vor lassen.

Ich denke, man könnte eine Umfrage starten, die ca. einen Monat läuft, damit ein paar mehr zu Worte kommen.


----------



## Fisch123 (9. Juli 2015)

Umfrage läuft doch schon seit 29.6.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bitte-die-alte-struktur-fuer-die-knirpse.758757/


----------



## KIV (9. Juli 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Umfrage läuft doch schon seit 29.6.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bitte-die-alte-struktur-fuer-die-knirpse.758757/



Ja, aber das Ergebnis ist in zwei Wochen bestimmt gaaaanz anders.
Und @Roelof hat scheinbar auch noch richtig Bock auf den Job...
Sorry und nix für Ungut, aber hier wurde auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit ein Experiment gestartet, was keinen Mehrwert schafft. Letztlich nervt es nur. Das hat der TE nicht vorhergesehen und ich nehme es ihm natürlich auch nicht übel. Aber 'gut gemeint' ist hier nun leider nicht 'gut gemacht'.


----------



## track94 (9. Juli 2015)

Muss jetzt auch mal was schreiben...
Als ich im September angefangen habe zu lesen hätte mir die neue Struktur sehr geholfen 
Es war mühsam sich durch gefühle 10000 Beiträge zu lesen....

Jetzt wo ich schon länger dabei bin brauch ich das so nicht

Für Neulinge ist die Aufteilung aber bestimmt gut

Gruß Lars


----------



## KIV (9. Juli 2015)

Sorry Lars, aber ich finde genau eins nicht, nämlich dass die neue 'Struktur' irgendwas zur Übersichtlichkeit beiträgt. Hier sind über 600 Themen ungeordnet und fast ebenso viele in den drei Unterordnern. Sehr viele dieser Themen könnten gleichzeitig in mehreren Unterordnern gepostet werden.
Das ist doch alles andere als 'strukturiert'.
Und ich glaube deshalb nicht, dass Dir das als 'Anfänger' geholfen hätte. Nur theoretisch vielleicht...
Ich denke, dass gerade Anfänger davon profitieren, wenn hier einfach möglichst viel los ist und 'dumme Fragen' auch mal auf die Schnelle beantwortet werden. Ich finde mich in diesem Chaos einfach nicht zurecht, und das geht offensichtlich vielen so.

VG, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (9. Juli 2015)

Hi Stefan,
sicherlich driften in vielen Themen die Beiträge manchmal durch alle Unterforen aber die Überschrift bleibt und meistens sind die ersten Posts auch passend.
Sie sind also erstmal grob vorsortiert und ich find es macht es übersichtlicher.
Mein Luxusproblem ist das ich am Tag öfter mal reinschaue (Handy) und mir die Sprechblase suggeriert es gibt was neues.....muss aber dann feststellen das es nur ein Alter war der mich nicht interessiert 

Wie gesagt Luxus

Gruß Lars


----------



## Fisch123 (10. Juli 2015)

track94 schrieb:


> Mein Luxusproblem ist das ich am Tag öfter mal reinschaue (Handy) und mir die Sprechblase suggeriert es gibt was neues.....muss aber dann feststellen das es nur ein Alter war der mich nicht interessiert


So ist es! auch wenn man nur ein Beitrag liest bleibt die Sprechblase erhalten. Es müssen immer erst alle Beiträge geöffnet werden, das die Blase sich verändert und mir das nächste mal meldet, dass es was neues gibt.
Gruss


----------



## swe68 (10. Juli 2015)

Ich nutze die Mobile Ansicht nie, weil ich sie generell besuch... finde - aber kann man nicht in dem Fall irgendwo auswählen, dass alle Beiträge als gelesen markiert werden sollen?
(auf dem Handy nutze ich tapatalk, auf dem iPad die normale Ansicht)


----------



## track94 (10. Juli 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich nutze die Mobile Ansicht nie, weil ich sie generell besuch... finde - aber kann man nicht in dem Fall irgendwo auswählen, dass alle Beiträge als gelesen markiert werden sollen?
> (auf dem Handy nutze ich tapatalk, auf dem iPad die normale Ansicht)



Jupp , geht habs gefunden.....das hilft mir 
Sind die drei Punkte hinter neue Beiträge


----------



## Fisch123 (10. Juli 2015)

Hä, was für drei Punkte?
was ist denn wenn ich dieses tapateil nicht mache?
Sabine


----------



## track94 (10. Juli 2015)

Bei der mobilen Ansicht sind drei Pumkte neben dem neue Beiträge Button


----------



## track94 (10. Juli 2015)

Tapadingens hab und will ich auch nicht


----------



## tommi67 (11. August 2015)

Hallo Moderatorchefe
Was ist denn jetzt mit der von den meisten Mitgliedern gewollte alten Struktur des Forums oder wird das Problen merkelmäßig
ausgessen ? Wenigstens eine Antwort zu den Anliegen hätten wir verdient.
Viele Grüße Thomas


----------



## Fisch123 (12. August 2015)

@Roelof war das letzte mal am 30.6. Online.
Mann der hat ja lange Urlaub!
Hier scheint sich auch sonnst nichts weiter zu tun, find ich sehr schade!
Wenn sonst irgendwas ist, klinken sich doch auch mehrere Mods ein.
Das mit der  Merkel finde ich ein guten Hinweis.
Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

